# Dry Ice?



## HappyCthulhu (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't afford a fogger, but my local grocer has dry ice for about a dollar per pound.
I'm planning on getting about 10 pounds and putting it into my fountain.

Questions:
How long does dry ice last?
And, does it make enough fog to make the purchase worth it?


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't tried using dry ice to create fog for outside. I use it in my cauldron. A 10-lb piece lasts the whole night. You have to pour warm/hot water on the dry ice to create the fog which dissipates rather quickly.


----------



## CryptACreep (Jun 5, 2007)

Dry ice is good if you are intending on fogging a small area. Like a table top, or small room.

If you are intending on using it outside, I would go with a fogger. Halloween USA has them all $10 off.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Will this be indoors or outdoors? If out, dry ice tends to disipate pretty quickly. Indoors it'll hang out a little longer.

For what it's worth, I got a small fogger from Walmart for $20. Not sure how much the juice is, but foggers can be had pretty cheap these days. Granted I'm not sure how tight your budget is, but if you haven't looked into them it might be worthwhile.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

A 10 lb. piece of dry ice can run $10-$15 so you might as well get a fogger for $20


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm wanting to take this skull (in the pic on the mantel) and put it into my birdbath with dry ice all around it.
I don't really want to fill the yard with fog, just make the skull and candle look creepy.









Here's the birdbath...









How do foggers work? Do they make a lot of fog or just a little?
Is it worth the price? and how long does a bottle of juice last?


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

yea it will last for a while if you use room temp water


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

HappyCthulhu said:


> I'm wanting to take this skull (in the pic on the mantel) and put it into my birdbath with dry ice all around it.
> I don't really want to fill the yard with fog, just make the skull and candle look creepy.


In that case then, yes dry ice is your best bet. If you put the dry ice a bit at a time it should make it through the night. Be sure to wear gloves though lest you give yourself freezer burn.

A fogger, even the little Wallyworld one I just bought will fog your yard, which doesn't sound like what you're going for. Though running it through a fog chiller and having fog rolling off that porch would look pretty cool!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't know if you can still find one, but we got a small plug in submersiable disc that makes fog with the look of dry ice at the Spirit Store. (Don't ask me how it works)  
I use it in my cauldren. Bonus is that it also has small LED lights to color the water.


----------

